# "Cruising Holt Blvd"



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

So with the Success of the last 2 Cruise Nights Might as well make it official and keep them going Monthly.

Every Last Sunday of the Month Beginning in APRIL. Mark your Calendars APRIL 27th at 6pm we will start the Monthly Cruise.

Same Route and times!

6pm ---- Bowling Alley on Holt in Montclair
7p ------- Indoor Swapmeet Pomona Holt and Indian Hill (If bowling alley gets too packed we can hit the Indoor Earlier)
8p ------ Downtown Pomona Main and 1st street

Feel free to post Pics from the last 2 Cruises. Lets continue to spread the word to keep it drama free and and no crazy hopping or burnouts!!!

This will be the OFFICIAL "Cruising Holt Blvd" Post from now on. Lets Keep it going!!!!

#cruisingholtblvd on Instagram


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT Lets do this!!


----------



## el57chevyman (Mar 22, 2014)

Count on a bad low 57 next April 27. Looks like old times. I'll pass it on.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

el57chevyman said:


> Count on a bad low 57 next April 27. Looks like old times. I'll pass it on.


Sounds good!! Gonna be good


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## el57chevyman (Mar 22, 2014)

Challenge to all of the Inland Empire car clubs. It's time to shine them up and roll them out. Let's make the IE the place to lay it low.


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

TTT...:h5:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

el57chevyman said:


> Challenge to all of the Inland Empire car clubs. It's time to shine them up and roll them out. Let's make the IE the place to lay it low.


TTT. Let's do this.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

These are the pics we took the last two times. 
Latins finest TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

TtT... April 27 right?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

rcota said:


> TtT... April 27 right?



Yup!!! Gonna start Monthly. Every Last Sunday of the Month


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Wanted to invite everyone to our cruise 2 weekends from now. Come out and chill. Meeting at corona park at 1. Rolling to faimont park in riverside any questions call or text Jose 562-879-4376


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

from the first cruise CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

invite to all car clubs and solo riders.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

3 Weeks!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: lets do this


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

2 weeks!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

Ttt...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Let's get it started !! This week it's goin down


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

When is the next cruise?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

This Sunday!!



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> When is the next cruise?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*​BUMP*


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

4 more days....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## joseph1967 (Feb 5, 2014)

Is this cruise only for low riders........


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

Its on tonight....T.T.T.


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

Who is rolling?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Tonight!!!!! Time to cruise again


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

joseph1967 said:


> Is this cruise only for low riders........


Not really, We just ask people to respect the cruise. No Burnouts or stupid stuff that will get a reaction from the police. Right now they are coo with what we are doing as long as it stays peaceful like it has been the past 2 months


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah buddy! nice turnout ... and on to the next one we go ...


----------



## joseph1967 (Feb 5, 2014)

OK cool deal....I rolled by with my big body a couple of times...then took the wife to dinner maybe next month I will take out my other ride....


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Good Turn out! Next one coming up Memorial Weekend May25th!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT Memorial Weekend Cruise this Month


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for showing our cruise night thread on this forum some love.

We hope to see some strong support from this forum:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT For May !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Can wait for this Sunday 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

1 more week and a Half!! Memorial Weekend Cruise on Holt


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Next Week!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

This Sunday!! Last Sunday of the Month is here. Who's ready to Cruise???


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Some Pics from Aprils Cruise!! See you tomorrow on Holt Blvd


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Wish I could post the Videos. If ur on Instagram hit the Hashtag #cruisingholtblvd to see all the pics and videos


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

*ONE MORE WEEK! TTT!*


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

I WAS THERE DID NOT SEE NO ONE


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Tough weekend wit the Holiday and Drifting on a Memory Cruise. 

Next Monthly Cruise June 29th!! Hopefully more peeps can make it out this time.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

waytoofonky said:


> *ONE MORE WEEK! TTT!*


There's a Different Thread for the Elite Cruise next week.


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

81cutty'elite' said:


> There's a Different Thread for the Elite Cruise next week.


Oh what? I didnt know??


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Goodtimes on Holt!! Next Cruise going down June 29th 6p. Spread the word


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Nothing like seeing a line up of Low Lows on Holt Blvd!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Sunday June 29th!! Spread the word, Somewhere to cruise without the cops trippin. #cruisingholtblvd


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Sunday June 29th!! Spread the word, Somewhere to cruise without the cops trippin. #cruisingholtblvd


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Style Car Club


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

We had Holt Blvd and Indian Hill looking real good Sunday. Join us Sunday June 29th 6p for the next one!! Shout out to all the Solo Riders and Car Clubs that made it out this week. #cruisingholtblvd


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

we missed this one. but will be there this month


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

Missed the last few but looks like Best of Friends should hit Holt Blvd.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

stock 1963ss said:


> Missed the last few but looks like Best of Friends should hit Holt Blvd.



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

supreme82 said:


> we missed this one. but will be there this month


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't Miss the Next Cruise!! July 29th on Holt Blvd. 
Thanks to all the Clubs and Solo Riders!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

IT JUST KEEPS GETTIN BETTER! GOOD OL' POMONA.... JUNE 29TH, DEVOTIONS PICNIC AND HOLT BLVD... MAN, IT CANT GIT NO BETTER... OR CAN IT? BUAHAHA! SEE YOU THERE! SHOUT OUT TO ALL THE FINE LADIES TOO! BRING YO FINE FRIENDS ALONG...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Next Week!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

It's goin down after the Devotions Picnic in Ontario!! Cruising Holt from Ontario to Pomona!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

After the devotions picnic we'll head to the cruise


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> After the devotions picnic we'll head to the cruise
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



KOO!!


----------



## ants626 (May 24, 2012)

Bump......


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT 4 more days!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Heres the Info for this Sundays Holt Blvd Cruise 6/29!! Those of you that will be attending the Devotions Picnic at Guasti, the picnic is over at 5p. Lets Cruise down all of Holt Blvd starting at Holt and Vineyard. Here's the Route... exit the park and turn left onto Archibald. Then make a right onto Inland Empire Blvd. Left onto Vineyard, take it over the Freeway and make a Right onto Holt, Thats the best route. We can cruise Holt all the way down to the Bowling Alley Parking lot in Montclair. Those of you not attending the Picnic we will see you there at about 6pm(If nobodies there just sit tight,we are on the way). Lets keep spreading the word, we have a Legit cruise spot with no hassle from the cops so far. Lets keep it drama free and enjoy !!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Tomorrow it's crackin'!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

waytoofonky said:


> Tomorrow it's crackin'!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Going down in a few hours


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Meeting up at 530


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Bowling alley on holt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Ttt good turnout seen alot clean rides and actual CRUISING goin on ......badass ......whens the next one ?


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah buddy! big turn out and sum action! I think the indian hill lot is way better to do sum clownin'... even got that empty street on the side"mills av." CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE!... KEEP THEM D'Z SPINNING!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

vamps said:


> Ttt good turnout seen alot clean rides and actual CRUISING goin on ......badass ......whens the next one ?


 Every Last Sunday of the Month!! _*July 29th*_ Lets do it again. Yes there was a lot more peeps taking their rides to the street. That's exactly what we want to see. We got a spot to kick it it, now just to use the Boulevard in front of us.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

LOWDOWN62 said:


> yeah buddy! big turn out and sum action! I think the indian hill lot is way better to do sum clownin'... even got that empty street on the side"mills av." CANT WAIT 4 THE NEXT ONE!... KEEP THEM D'Z SPINNING!


 Yea, I just use the Bowling Alley Parking Lot as a gathering Spot. The indoor closes at 6 so theres still a lot of cars parked there. By 7p you see its a ghost town. Still not 1 Cop trippin though!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Had a good time sorry I had to leave early.. See you at the next one


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

G2G_Al said:


> Had a good time sorry I had to leave early.. See you at the next one


Thanks for coming out AL !!


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Any pix ?


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

vamps said:


> Any pix ?


 you can find pix on instagram follow user @jeunique_photography or hashtag #cruisingholtblvd


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

it can only get better ma' boy...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Every Last Sunday of the Month!! _*July 27th*_ Lets do it again. Yes there was a lot more peeps taking their rides to the street. That's exactly what we want to see. We got a spot to kick it it, now just to use the Boulevard in front of us.


Date corrected


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

L-BOOGIE said:


> Date corrected


Thanks!!!! Going down this Sunday


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Tomorrow!!


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

finally here!


----------



## 84CHEVYBOX (Mar 20, 2012)

Ttt!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

oooh yeah!


----------



## Ma Boss (Nov 14, 2005)

I am going to be in Ponoma Aug 9-10. Are there any cruises or shows other than the swap meet?


----------



## mr.marcos/nitecitycc (Apr 2, 2014)

Aug 9th 2014 Redemption Car Clubis having a Cruise nightfrom 5-10pm Mauriscios Mexican Restraunt 2256 E Route 66 Glendora Ca.91741


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Right down the Street!!


mr.marcos/nitecitycc said:


> Aug 9th 2014 Redemption Car Clubis having a Cruise nightfrom 5-10pm Mauriscios Mexican Restraunt 2256 E Route 66 Glendora Ca.91741


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Right down the Street!!


And it's for a good cause for a lady fighting breast cancer


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

New Instagram for the Cruise!! Check it out @cruisingholtblvd


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

I had a good time that day...cool azz crusieing spot...not one police...i did not see one at all....


81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 1301921


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

inkera said:


> I had a good time that day...cool azz crusieing spot...not one police...i did not see one at all....



Thanks For Coming out! The Police know we are there, we are good as long as theres no problems caused. So Far Everyones respected that, Spread the word. It can only get bigger and better


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Last Sunday of the Month!! Spread the word Aug 31st


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Next Week!!!!!!


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Day and time


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

WE'RE NEXT!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

STARTS AT 6PM-?


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

DONT FORGET 2 SPREAD THE WORD...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait ?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ITS TOMORROW RIGHT


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Were at


----------



## Monkee (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics car club


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME . CANT WAIT TELL NEXT MONTH


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

LIKE I SAID, "ITS JUST KEEPS GETTIN' BIGGER N BETTER"!!! LOOKIN FRESH ERRBODY! SEE YOU ON HOLT! CRUISING HOLT SINCE '89...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Next Cruise Sept 28th!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

cruising holt since 1979


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

bigrayman said:


> cruising holt since 1979


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it going to happen this month too and what's the date


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Next Cruise Sept 28th!!!


?we'll be there



Ontario classics car club


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Sept 28th!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

AWESOME DAY TO GO FOR A CRUISE... ALREADY SPOTTED A COUPLE OF BOMBS STARTING EARLY...


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

This is just a taste of how it goes down on Holt BLVD. Families just kicking back showing of their rides and taking pics. This was a Few months back. Now the cruise has gotten even bigger. Check out the Instagram @cruisingholtblvd


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT Oct 26th


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Going down today.!!! New Location and time

4pm @ 5108 Holt Blvd Montclair Ca 91763


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Last Sunday of the month coming up


Ontario classics car club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

is this going down tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> is this going down tomorrow


I think so.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Great Turnout this past sunday!!!!!! Get ready for Feb


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wats the info on this


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Every Last Sunday of the Month.

4pm @ 5108 Holt Blvd Montclair Ca 91763

7pm we dip down the street to another location

Next Cruise is Feb 22nd


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Every Last Sunday of the Month.
> 
> 4pm @ 5108 Holt Blvd Montclair Ca 91763
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the Support Together CC


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Going Down this Sunday!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

How about this next Sunday


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

going down Today!!!! Be ready, Stop by after the Unidos Car show, Spread the word.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

When's the next one ?


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it going down the 26 of this month ? :question:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yup!!! Today 3 pm


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just put the Harley away.. great turn out!!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Yezir!! Going down Sunday


----------



## ssaguilar (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm gonna try to make it out. What time and where does it start?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

4p the address is 5108 Holt Blvd Montclair Ca 91763


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Last Sunday Of Every Month!!!


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Respect your local cruise spots!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

This Sunday


----------

